# Shoulder Separation - Grade 5



## LyncStar (Feb 16, 2006)

I read the post on the grade 2/3 and the non-surgical approach. I had a grade 5 where the standard procedure is surgery. They basically screw the collar bone into the scapula and reconnect the ligaments. I'm 5 weeks post-op this Friday and still experiencing substantial pain. Wondering if anyone has had this particular surgery and could comment on recovery.


----------



## chillmolly (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, this happened to me in 1995. I guess I would have hoped that the surgery would be easier now - I guess it's not.

As I recall, I was off work for 6 weeks. The pins came out after 5 weeks, and I stayed on a lifting restriction for another couple of months. Mine happened in September, and I remember it hurting/aching that whole winter. It finally felt better in the spring.

It is amazing how every fiber of your body is connected to your coller bone! Everything hurt! I would say that your pain is pretty normal.

After the pins came out, I began therapy. Since I am a physical therapist, I did the rehab myself. I was lucky enough to be doing pool therapy at the time, so I could exercise my arm and shoulder in the water (and get paid to do it!). I worked on range of motion and gradually back into strengthening. I was convinced I would never be able to get my arm totally over my head again, but it did all come back. I was also convinced I would never be able to sleep on that side again, but after 6-12 months I could do that too.

Sorry about your injury. The surgery really sucks. Since you're already 5 weeks out, things should now begin to settle down for you. 

Marcia


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Sorry about your injury. Is there some reason your doctor doesn't want you on pain medicine?


----------



## LyncStar (Feb 16, 2006)

California L33 said:


> Sorry about your injury. Is there some reason your doctor doesn't want you on pain medicine?


No. He did prescibe Norco (basically a double does of vicadin). I don't mind it at night, but during the work day it makes me a little sleepy. I've reverted to taking it.


----------



## LyncStar (Feb 16, 2006)

chillmolly said:


> Yeah, this happened to me in 1995. I guess I would have hoped that the surgery would be easier now - I guess it's not.
> 
> As I recall, I was off work for 6 weeks. The pins came out after 5 weeks, and I stayed on a lifting restriction for another couple of months. Mine happened in September, and I remember it hurting/aching that whole winter. It finally felt better in the spring.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on your experience. I think I'm getting a bit more range of motion right now. My problem is pain and weekness in the limb. By way of example, I still can't drive my manual transmisson car (I drive my wife's automatic). While I can physically go through the shifts, it just hurts like hell and I don't think it is very safe. I start PT today, so hopefully I'll have a bit more of an idea on where I stand rehab wise and projected recovery time.


----------



## chillmolly (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that is where your issue is coming from. Pain medications do a much better job at keeping pain away than taking pain away. If you wait until you're in a lot of pain before taking a pill, it is too late. Taking your pill at a regular time interval (as prescribed) is going to break your pain cycle and overall keep you more comfortable. Yes, it will make you sleepy. That is the "price you pay."

Also, I'm shocked that you could operate a manual transmittion at all. I agree it isn't safe to do right now. Assuming you injured your right arm, I would think you'll be waiting another 4-6 weeks to drive that car.

M


----------

